# Can not emerge in current network

## AbsoluteZ3r0

Hello, 

I have just recently installed Gentoo.

It was a headache to get working because I am a college student living on campus. 

For internet we have to go through a company named Apogee. For the installation I had to constantly change my resolv.conf to keep me in the network so that I could download the tarball for compiling. 

I seem to have the same issue again. 

I need to sign into Apogee so that I can have a constant IP, as right now it sees me as a guest and gives me an IP for only 30 mins.

I tried to just change the nameservers I was given and connect to google at 8.8.8.8 and it worked great. Until halfway through emerging gnome-light, my computer just kinda froze. Nothing

showed up on the screen but the screen was on.

Is there anyway I can connect so that I can either sign in and get an IP for a longer time or a way to just get what I need downloaded so that I can go and sign in?

Thanks for your help in advance.

AbsoluteZ3r0

----------

## The Doctor

I also have to deal with college provided internet. First, I recommend setting the google nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf.head like this:

```
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

 Then you when you run dhcpcd again it will not be overwritten. If your internet is unreliable, then you can use emerge --fetchonly to retrieve your package source files before compiling. That way you can keep from having half an update with nothing working correctly.

 *Quote:*   

> Until halfway through emerging gnome-light, my computer just kinda froze. Nothing 
> 
> showed up on the screen but the screen was on. 

 

This could be a more serous problem like overheating, or this could just be the terminal going to sleep to save your screen. If that is the case, "alt" will wake it up without disturbing processes.

----------

## AbsoluteZ3r0

Ahhhh now it works!

Thank you!

I'm not sure why but I thought google was 8.8.8.8

maybe that was part of my nameserver problem.

Thanks for the heads up too, I will check the temp constantly when I am on now to make sure its not having an issue!

Thank you!

----------

## The Doctor

Actually 8.8.8.8 are 8.8.4.4 both valid.

resolv.conf seems to only use the first name server listed, so unless you specifically placed 8.8.8.8 as the first name server it may not have been used. Just a guess.

----------

